
VR has a perception problem for its wide adoption - benitopag
https://medium.com/@benitopagotto/vr-barrier-to-adoption-perception-b2006d25de9f#.o3b1qtga7
======
sharemywin
What's stopping mass adoption? too expensive and 99% high end gaming.

